# Pre-Heresy Jump Packs



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys, not too sure whether or not this should be posted here or in 'Modelling and Painting'
So I opted out :biggrin: (But seriously, sorry if it isn't in the right place)

I'm doing up a squad of Pre-Heresy World Eater Assualt Marines (Veterens probably). Using either a Vanguard Squad or an normal Assualt squad. 

Just wanted to ask if the Jump packs Chaos Raptors have would be a good representative? With all the Chaosy bits filed down of course.

Probably end up using them anyway, they look pretty badass


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

it can be done, and i've seen it done.

i've seen it done to an Emperor Children's army in their Warhammer 30K codex, and they looked good.

there is also this:

http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=377


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I used a raptor Backpack of my Chaplin with Jetpack and it looks pretty good I think. Really like the smooth look of it. Here is a WIP pic of my chaplin if you what to see wat they look like on one. There is not much Chaos stuff on the packs so you should be ok.
http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j175/Talos_photos/?action=view&current=DSC00382.jpg



Not sure if it would be fluffy enough for a pre-heasy army. Really not sure what PH jetpacks look like, anybody got some pictures of them ?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

lool at the link that i added for pics.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Inquisitor Malaclypse said:


> lool at the link that i added for pics.


That's a very good likeness of the ones seen in the HHCC book. That would be a good way to go. The raptor ones seem too organic for the time, having mutated slightly along with the marines.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

OK thanks I looked at that pic but thought there where just fanmade and not based on GW art. Really need to get HHCC. 
Not a fan of those jumppacks I would make them a bit bigger but that is just me.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah, they are fan made, and relatively easy to make as well, but like Khorne's Fist said, they are very close to what the pre-Heresy jump packs look like.

and if you saw the finished product on them they look rather good, IMHO.

i've seen independent web sites where they have turbines to add to standard marine back packs that are bigger, but at 5-7 pounds, they were too expensive.

for these all you need is extra Leman Russ wheels, jump packs, and green stuff.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for comments and links! First one was very inspiring!
I have to admit, The Great Crusade have some very useful stuff for Pre Heresy!
The pic in this link is EXACTLY what I'm trying to achieve! Blood and all
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=90

Probably going to go over to the Wookie hole for those boosters though, ingenious!
http://wookiehole.com/product_info.php?products_id=601&osCsid=2be5d474c32bc4c57e9d150c6f4fdcc4


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Probably going to go over to the Wookie hole for those boosters though, ingenious!
> http://wookiehole.com/product_info.php?products_id=601&osCsid=2be5d474c32bc4c57e9d150c6f4fdcc4


those are the ones i was referring to. i think they look great but are somewhat expensive.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

"Hey guys, thanks for comments and links! First one was very inspiring!
I have to admit, The Great Crusade have some very useful stuff for Pre Heresy!
The pic in this link is EXACTLY what I'm trying to achieve! Blood and all"
http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Grea...p?showtopic=90


These are exactly what i need for my World Eaters  Trouble is i only have 3 at most. Can i still order these?


http://wookiehole.com/product_info.php?products_id=601&osCsid=2be5d474c32bc4c57e9d150c6f4fdcc4


yes sorry :> sold!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

LimitingFactor said:


> "Hey guys, thanks for comments and links! First one was very inspiring!
> I have to admit, The Great Crusade have some very useful stuff for Pre Heresy!
> The pic in this link is EXACTLY what I'm trying to achieve! Blood and all"
> http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Grea...p?showtopic=90
> ...


Definitely! Ordered two sets for myself!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Just wanted to ask if the Jump packs Chaos Raptors have would be a good representative? With all the Chaosy bits filed down of course.


as an alternative to the Wookie Hole vents, you could try these ones from MaxMini:

linky!

they are very similar to the original metal Jump Packs that are generally speaking the inspiration for Pre-Heresy packs.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> as an alternative to the Wookie Hole vents, you could try these ones from MaxMini:
> 
> linky!
> 
> they are very similar to the original metal Jump Packs that are generally speaking the inspiration for Pre-Heresy packs.


Already gotten some of the Wookie Hole ones, but only enough for one squad, so I might get these if I need more for variation! Good find too, they look awesome


----------

